# PLV-z2000



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Guys !!!!!! Sanyo has a $600 rebate:yikes: on the Z2000.........



* $300 Rebate OR Free SANYO Easy Street NVM-4070 GPS Portable Navigation System ($499.99 Retail Value) by mail after PLV-Z2000 purchase. Offer valid through authorized dealers only. Offer good 10/15/2007 through 5/31/2008.

* PLUS additional $300 rebate by mail after PLV-Z2000 purchase. Offer valid through authorized dealers only. 
Offer good 1/22/2008 through 3/31/2008.




http://www.millenniumcamera.com/viewproduct.aspx?ID=3711670&l=Froogle

http://projectorpeople.com/projectors/projdtls.asp?itemid=23186&itmname=Sanyo+PLV-Z2000

http://www.visualapex.com/lcdprojec...-PLV-Z2000&chPartNumber=PLV-Z2000&BestPrice=X


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That sure does make it an attractive buy.


----------

